# What kind of media is everyone using?



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

With so many different members on this site I was just curious about the different media combinations being used in power and canister filters by everyone and your opinions on what is best to use. I ask this question because I'm always wanting to learn as much as I can in the quest to be master at fish keeping.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Mostly SeaChem Matrix for bio and sponges for mech in my canisters and HOBs.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have ALways wanted to ask that.
Glad ya did.

I use a sponge and Seachem Matrix bio media and in other HOBs I have floss to get the water clear.

What do you use?

Does the Bio media ever go bad?
Thats my question


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

CichlidAddict said:


> Mostly SeaChem Matrix for bio and sponges for mech in my canisters and HOBs.


I like Seachem products alot, it's probably my favourite brand.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mostly cannister's which are being switched over to sumps now...I run nothing but ehiem media....Nothing really compares to it-IMO


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

notaverage said:


> I have ALways wanted to ask that.
> Glad ya did.
> 
> I use a sponge and Matrix bio media and in other HOBs I have floss to get the water clear.
> ...


I like using either Seachem Matrix and or Seachem De Nitrate. I don't use that much sponge but I'm planning on increasing that area of filtration. I also use bio max, pre filter, peat granules and carbon, not all necessarily at the same time. Carbon I'm planning on phasing out.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I use, lavarock,eheim substrat, eheim substrat pro, xp mech pads for xp, xp bio rings, eheim mech pads, carbon pad, ac bio media and probably a couple more. The best media for bio is probably eheim substrat pro. It in my classic andits so effective there isnt any sluge or any rotting debris becasue the bacteria eat it down so quickly.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

for my sump i use straight up azoo bioglass, sponges, and bioballs.
i like the natural type of filtration rather than chemicals like carbon.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

In my Rena XP4, I have, from bottom to top:
1st Bucket
(2) 30ppm sponges
(2) 20ppm sponges
2nd Bucket
Ceramic Rings 
3rd Bucket
Ceramic rings
4th Bucket
(1) Bag of Super-Activated Carbon
(3) Water Polisher Pads
All the media is from Rena. They're ceramic rings work great, but they cost about $20 a box with shipping, which makes for about $60 of bio-media in the above filter.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

cool thread!
i use aquaclear sponges, and ceramic rings (in filter bags) in my HOB filters... and ceramic rings and some gravel stuff i got a while ago in my canister.
In my penguin i have bio wheels and AC sponges.
I also have phosphate pads in most of my HOBs. 
going to have to check out seachem matrix.. seems to be a favorite with you guys.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nick G said:


> cool thread!
> i use aquaclear sponges, and ceramic rings (in filter bags) in my HOB filters... and ceramic rings and some gravel stuff i got a while ago in my canister.
> In my penguin i have bio wheels and AC sponges.
> I also have phosphate pads in most of my HOBs.
> going to have to check out seachem matrix.. seems to be a favorite with you guys.


Seachem Matrix is carbon and I'm trying to use less of it. I'm going to try using Seachem Purigen I've been reading up on it a lot and decided that it's a good media to use instead of carbon based media.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

oh nevermind, i dont use carbon... save for if i dose with prazipro, which is RARE.
thought it was something else.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ja said:


> cool thread!
> i use aquaclear sponges, and ceramic rings (in filter bags) in my HOB filters... and ceramic rings and some gravel stuff i got a while ago in my canister.
> In my penguin i have bio wheels and AC sponges.
> I also have phosphate pads in most of my HOBs.
> going to have to check out seachem matrix.. seems to be a favorite with you guys.


Seachem Matrix is carbon and I'm trying to use less of it. I'm going to try using Seachem Purigen I've been reading up on it a lot and decided that it's a good media to use instead of carbon based media.
[/quote]

No it isnt.
Its bio media......

Here is the link

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Matrix.html


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ thats what i thought it was. never actually thought about upgrading my filter media. i test parameters once a week, rinse my mechanical media every month or two and change water every 5 days religiously, and my parameters are never out of wack. But that stuff looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sponges and ceramic rings except on the wet dry which is a combination of sponges, filter pad, and bio-balls.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

poly filter pads, sponges, and seachem matrix


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> poly filter pads, sponges, and seachem matrix


YEah man...same here!\\\Good to see what I use most have been using the same!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

notaverage said:


> cool thread!
> i use aquaclear sponges, and ceramic rings (in filter bags) in my HOB filters... and ceramic rings and some gravel stuff i got a while ago in my canister.
> In my penguin i have bio wheels and AC sponges.
> I also have phosphate pads in most of my HOBs.
> going to have to check out seachem matrix.. seems to be a favorite with you guys.


Seachem Matrix is carbon and I'm trying to use less of it. I'm going to try using Seachem Purigen I've been reading up on it a lot and decided that it's a good media to use instead of carbon based media.
[/quote]

No it isnt.
Its bio media......

Here is the link

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Matrix.html
[/quote]
Sorry, Seachem also has carbon named Matrix as well so I was a bit confused but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah no sweat.

You had me second guessing myself. I dont use carbon myself. Only drop it in for a few days on a monthly or so basis just to clear out aything in the tank.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Yeah no sweat.
> 
> You had me second guessing myself. I dont use carbon myself. Only drop it in for a few days on a monthly or so basis just to clear out aything in the tank.


Yeah I'm going to phase carbon out completely as well and only use it to remove meds and other unwated things like oders. There is three Seachem media that I'm looking at the moment to use as the foundation of my bio fitration along with various sponges, polisher pads and floss. I like to run peat in my filters so would that effect the above media mentioned in a negative way?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Has anyone used the de-nitrifying media from Seachem?
Im curious how well it works.

Also,
I see PPL using Peat...where do you get it and what kind is it? The same stuff you put in soil?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Has anyone used the de-nitrifying media from Seachem?
> Im curious how well it works.
> 
> Also,
> I see PPL using Peat...where do you get it and what kind is it? The same stuff you put in soil?


Yes I'm using that Seachem product at the moment and I like it alot. For peat I'm using Laguna peat granules, it's originally designed for pond use but it can be used in aquarium filters, the only difference really is that the granules are larger than the one's designed for aquariums. Due to the fact that Fluval doesn't make peat granules anymore I've opted for this alternative but it works great pluse the Laguna stuff has properties in it that help to prevent fungal infections.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So what is the true purpose of using Peat?
I thought it was to tan/brown the water?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

notaverage said:


> So what is the true purpose of using Peat?
> I thought it was to tan/brown the water?


It's a natural way to lower ph and kh levels, I think probably the best way even. Plus it tans the water too depending on how much you use and how long you can control the level of tanning.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Interesting.
Wher ewould I find this type of product?
Do you bag it and throw it in the HOB?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Interesting.
> Wher ewould I find this type of product?
> Do you bag it and throw it in the HOB?


Big Al's sells it but it's seasonal so grab enough to last you through the winter months. Yeah you can bag your self.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmm...I might just pick some up and test it out when I or if I find any.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Ja said:


> Yeah no sweat.
> 
> You had me second guessing myself. I dont use carbon myself. Only drop it in for a few days on a monthly or so basis just to clear out aything in the tank.


Yeah I'm going to phase carbon out completely as well and only use it to remove meds and other unwated things like oders. There is three Seachem media that I'm looking at the moment to use as the foundation of my bio fitration along with various sponges, polisher pads and floss. I like to run peat in my filters so would that effect the above media mentioned in a negative way?
[/quote]

I think you'll find out that the longer people have had tanks, the less "stuff" they use in their filters and for chemicals in general. I run 2 canisters with the Fluval sponge, blue poly pads and Bio-max ceramic media in them and just blue poly pad over my drip plate for my sump and I treat my water with Prime.
I laugh when I think back to when I started, I used to use carbon, ammo chips, Stress coat, PH buffer, and on and on and on. Now I realize good bio, some mechanical and water changes are all you really need.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> Yeah no sweat.
> 
> You had me second guessing myself. I dont use carbon myself. Only drop it in for a few days on a monthly or so basis just to clear out aything in the tank.


Yeah I'm going to phase carbon out completely as well and only use it to remove meds and other unwated things like oders. There is three Seachem media that I'm looking at the moment to use as the foundation of my bio fitration along with various sponges, polisher pads and floss. I like to run peat in my filters so would that effect the above media mentioned in a negative way?
[/quote]

I think you'll find out that the longer people have had tanks, the less "stuff" they use in their filters and for chemicals in general. I run 2 canisters with the Fluval sponge, blue poly pads and Bio-max ceramic media in them and just blue poly pad over my drip plate for my sump and I treat my water with Prime.
I laugh when I think back to when I started, I used to use carbon, ammo chips, Stress coat, PH buffer, and on and on and on. Now I realize good bio, some mechanical and water changes are all you really need.
[/quote]
Yeah but it's still a benefit to run peat in you filters if you're stocking fish that like lower ph and kh levels.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> I think you'll find out that the longer people have had tanks, the less "stuff" they use in their filters and for chemicals in general. I run 2 canisters with the Fluval sponge, blue poly pads and Bio-max ceramic media in them and just blue poly pad over my drip plate for my sump and I treat my water with Prime.
> I laugh when I think back to when I started, I used to use carbon, ammo chips, Stress coat, PH buffer, and on and on and on. Now I realize good bio, some mechanical and water changes are all you really need.


Definitely. I used to have all kinds of chemical stuff in my filters (Zeolite, Nitrazorb etc) when I first got into this because I thought I needed them. I'm running carbon right now only because I have new driftwood and the tannins were making my PH drop too much.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Yeah no sweat.
> 
> You had me second guessing myself. I dont use carbon myself. Only drop it in for a few days on a monthly or so basis just to clear out aything in the tank.


Yeah I'm going to phase carbon out completely as well and only use it to remove meds and other unwated things like oders. There is three Seachem media that I'm looking at the moment to use as the foundation of my bio fitration along with various sponges, polisher pads and floss. I like to run peat in my filters so would that effect the above media mentioned in a negative way?
[/quote]

I think you'll find out that the longer people have had tanks, the less "stuff" they use in their filters and for chemicals in general. I run 2 canisters with the Fluval sponge, blue poly pads and Bio-max ceramic media in them and just blue poly pad over my drip plate for my sump and I treat my water with Prime.
I laugh when I think back to when I started, I used to use carbon, ammo chips, Stress coat, PH buffer, and on and on and on. Now I realize good bio, some mechanical and water changes are all you really need.
[/quote]

I CoMPLETELY agree!

I was the same way as Im sure most of the others here were.

It took me a while thought to realize I didnt need 3/4 of ALL the SHite the stores sell!

I have to Thank everyone here that has helped me and made me much more knowledgable ab out this Great hobby!

I just stopped using carbon about 4 months ago and on a monthly/bi-monthly basis I will drop carbon in for a few days just for the Hell of it.

I probablly dont need it but I do.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

For my FX5, I use Hagen's 2 Polishing pads for my bottom tray, 2nd tray consist mainly 1/2'' 16-20 Nanoballs and my top tray consist of ceramic rings in a filter bag and a seperate filter bag of carbon. So the top tray is divided in two. Works great for me.

I also use Carbon and Ceramic rings on my two AC110. Does wonders for the tank. No complaints.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

haha, we all seem to be on the same page... basic bio/mech filtration and limited chemicals.

I mainly use Prime, sometimes Amquel, for the water changes. Got a bottle of Prazipro on the shelf too.

XP3 filtration:
2x 30ppm sponge
2x 20ppm sponge
1 1/2 trays of ceramics
1x polishing pad

After reading this read, I might pickup a bag of carbon and run it occasionally, too. Is the carbon reusable??? For instance, can I run the carbon for a couple days, remove it from the filter, and then reuse it again in a month?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

gamgenius said:


> For instance, can I run the carbon for a couple days, remove it from the filter, and then reuse it again in a month?


Don't see why not. The way I understand it, carbon works by trapping unwanted contaminants in trillions of tiny molecule sized holes in it's structure. It's only used up when all the holes are filled up. Since you're running an XP I'd use Rena's Super-Activated Carbon. The pouch fits the bucket perfectly and it's long-lasting.


----------



## jsadlersos (Mar 11, 2008)

I use as much mechanical and bio media as I possibly can. Not really a big fan of chem media, but I do reserve a chamber in each filter for it in case something gets really out of hand. I think chemicals can save you in a pinch, but are not a means to an end.
Cheers


----------

